# Data Center Maintenance (Down Time)



## Andy R (May 10, 2007)

Dear Members,

As many of you may have noticed, our servers connection to the internet has been sporadic in the last few days.  Unfortunately the data center where our server is located is undergoing maintenance (and expansion) which is causing the downtime.  We were informed that the downtime will continue for the next week as they add new backup generators, more cooling units and add capacity to their network.

If you get a "server not found" or "page cannot be displayed" please keep trying.  As soon as the network comes back online your request will be passed to our server and you will again start seeing the site again.

I appologize for any inconvenience this causes, I wish there was something I could do about this but we are at the mercy or our data center until the upgrades are complete.

Regards,

Andy R


----------



## csalt (May 10, 2007)

It's a relief to know that's what it is; I thought I'd done something wrong!!
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## GB (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update Andy!


----------



## mudbug (May 10, 2007)

I appreciate the heads-up.


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, Andy.  It was down here for over 6 hours and I couldn't figure out what was happening.  I could access all my other Internet sites so I knew it wasn't my computer.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 10, 2007)

I was wondering there
Thx


----------



## callie (May 10, 2007)

thanks, andy!


----------



## kadesma (May 10, 2007)

_Thanks Andy,_
_happy to hear it's nothing serious._

_kadesma_


----------



## Michelemarie (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us informed!


----------

